# Leading Australian business organisation defends the 457 visa programme



## Editor (Oct 30, 2012)

A leading industry association representing over 60,000 businesses in Australia has defended the much criticised 457 visa scheme which is being reformed amid claims that is has led to too much abuse by firms employing skilled overseas workers. According to the Australian Industry Group there are too many myths being used to create an argument [...]

Click to read the full news article: Leading Australian business organisation defends the 457 visa programme...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------



## Romulus (Jan 19, 2013)

I heard about this on talk back radio a few weeks ago. 457 visa's serve their purpose, because, to be frank, there are many jobs that need to be done which Australian's are simply not willing to do. The hotel industry in particular relies heavily on 457 workers because Australian's are not willing to clean toilets and change bed sheets. If 457 visa's are to go then unemployment benefits should cease as well.....

The unions have a lot to answer for the 457 visa beatup in my opinion.


----------

